# New pipe cutter demonstration



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

New pipe cutter demonstration


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

thats some wedgy.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

it actually did make me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

:lol:

Not sure I want that "tool" in my toolbox!
(I'll stick with my wife's hacksaw)

Brian


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

What the !!!!!!!!!


----------

